# what??



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> There's nothing wrong with that JC. I mean, you still have to have a life. Defeating DR/DP doesn't mean you have to live like a saint. Yes - we all know that boozing isn't good for your mental health, but neither is sitting indoors doing flower all


flower all??? :lol: swear filter?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

test

fuck it

fuck


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

shit fucking cunt

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Genius


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


May I suggest bar steward and walk the plank for words that aren't yet covered? :lol:

You bastard. :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

fuck you you big fuck face


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

fuck power


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

cunt buggles


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah! Isn't this so wonderfully nice. Everyone being lovely to each other.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I know, everyone's suddenly become so gentle and loving!
How weird :twisted:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I take no responsibility for this. It was the moderators, this time.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

And once again it happened in the middle of the night when things go bump in the dark and leave us all wondering...

What the hell is all this flower-billy-nilly about? No more flowers and song around here. I saw it on the pet thread first. Now here.

Will my investigative work never end.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It was Sebastian's idea, who was egged on and encouraged by, primarily, Homeskooled. Then Rev chipped in, before Cloverstone made her support known, and finally G-FUNK put the cherry on the cake.

I, however, stood to one side, shaking my head sadly, watching as the kiddies played, lamenting the loss of fundamental ideals and principles on this forum.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

whatever

your pants are on fire


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Look at my face. Does this look like a face that could participate in something so childish?

Tee hee.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yes, it does.

mine, however is angelic. Butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Lies.

:evil:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

how would you know :?:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What? :?

Don't go all Terri* on me. I can't handle two utterly bewildering women at once.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh I'm sure you can 

What? I'm nearly a married woman. Excuse me


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

motherfucker


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

^^^^

YES! i found something they didn't touch.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok whos idea was this? i really think the words should be changed to something less fruity, if it must be changed at all. cause right now im imagining homeskooled flying around the forum in a pink tutu 'tee hee heeing' mischeviously as flowers and gumdrops sprinkle out of his magic moderator wand. 
this is called an abuse of power. please

*
STOP IT. * :evil:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, it *was* Homeskooled and the other mods...except Martin who is feigning uninvolvement ( :roll: ) and Rev who says he was not involved. It started on the cat owner advice thread.

P3 is ready to kick some ass on Martin's random acts thread!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG, I hear Dog the Bounty Hunter music in the background. :lol:

I'm out of the detective business and going in the bounty business. :evil:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> this is called an abuse of power. please
> 
> *
> STOP IT. * :evil:


Oh come on Sleeping Beauty...you can do better than that! Let your blood boil! Let the hatred spew out! Say it like you mean it! Scream it out!

This is an abuse of power. please

*
 FUCKING SHIT CUNT STOP IT!!!  * :evil:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

The funniest part about this filter (for ME!):

If I ever remove it, the mods will scramble to delete all of these posts they've made with them "swearing".


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Revelation said:


> The funniest part about this filter (for ME!):
> 
> If I ever remove it, the mods will scramble to delete all of these posts they've made with them "swearing".


 :lol: It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, come on SleepingBeauty. Admit it. This is pretty darn creative. And funny as heck. Dont take your postings so seriously. I bet some of your locked threads with Soulbrother are absolute lovefests now. And *I* was not the person to suggest this - (he/she/it) will remain nameless. Nor was I the one to come up with the surrogate words (well, except for buttercup - I couldnt resist). Now stop flowering, snuggling, buttercupping, and zippidy-do-daing on the forum - I have to go put on my tutu.

TEE-HEE! **_Sprinkle-Sprinkle_**

Oh look! A gumdrop!.......

Homeskooled


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

okay...the filter works but not all the way.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You guys think this is silly? Wait till you see the new AI-powered algorithm we're implementing. Basically, it will search for anything that could be considered even mildly offending or make anyone feel even the slightest bit uncomfortable, and it will be altered in such a way so as to be fun for everyone! Here's an example...

Member: "I strongly disagree with you Homeskooled. I think red is a far superior colour to blue."

Will be changed to...

Member: "Your opinion is special. You could be right, and maybe i am too. In fact, everyone's right! I love you all soooo much!!! Let's eat some ice cream!!!"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL, now I have to try.

To Hell with all of you shitheads. I'm fucking mad at all of you. I'm also fucking mad with this DP crap. To Hell with it all.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

:roll:

LOL at all of you.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> You guys think this is silly? Wait till you see the new AI-powered algorithm we're implementing. Basically, it will search for anything that could be considered even mildly offending or make anyone feel even the slightest bit uncomfortable, and it will be altered in such a way so as to be fun for everyone! Here's an example...
> 
> Member: "I strongly disagree with you Homeskooled. I think red is a far superior colour to blue."
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> this is called an abuse of power


Oh come on, give it a break. Abuse of power indeed. This isn't the government of some corrupt African state. It was a joke. Did you not find it funny ? I guess not.


----------

